
YAGNI, Cargo Cult and Overengineering - rlv-dan
https://codeahoy.com/2017/08/19/yagni-cargo-cult-and-overengineering-the-planes-wont-land-just-because-you-built-a-runway-in-your-backyard/
======
oldandtired
Oh how I wish that more people understood this concept and applied it.

